

Arrington: 'Demo needs to die' - edw519
http://www.news.com/8301-13772_3-9909841-52.html?tag=nefd.top

======
icky
> "I think that certainly...TechCrunch 50 is a great venue for young
> companies," Shipley said by phone from Madrid, Spain. "But to put it up
> against Demo means those companies are now going to be competing for
> attention, and I just don't see how that's good for entrepreneurs."

Actually it gives entrepreneurs value by letting them choose between spending
$0 for, say, half the attention formerly held at Demo, or by paying Demo's
fees for half the attention formerly held at Demo.

Sounds great for entrepreneurs, terrible for Demo. ;-)

> Still, she suggested Arrington's assertion that Demo needs to die is
> unfortunate.

> "I'm not certain why it must die," Shipley said. "I think that there is a
> lot of room in the market for products and services that support
> entrepreneurs. And I don't see how it's a benefit to (the entrepreneurial
> ecosystem) to kill off a platform that's all about supporting
> entrepreneurs."

Hey, that's exactly the opposite of her previous argument! What is the word
for when a hypocrite hypocritically uses different standards for different
people in similar situations, in a hypocritical manner? Oh, yes: _hypocrisy._

~~~
skmurphy
I don't read the statements are a contradiction. I read "to put it up against
DEMO" as meaning "in the same calendar slot." If DEMO does support
entrepreneurs--which it does--how does having more choice hurt? If you don't
like their fee structure, then apply to TC50. Chris Shipley has been in the
industry for a while and has helped a number of startups: I don't read her
statements as hypocritical or believe that she is a hypocrite. If DEMO were
really moribund Arrington wouldn't be able to attack it to get attention. From
a YC/Hacker perspective, even if you prefer the TC50 model to DEMO, I don't
believe that anyone is well served by having them collide in the same week.

~~~
icky
> I don't read the statements are a contradiction.

Perhaps I was reading too much malice into it, but I came away with the
distinct impression that had Demo been muscling in on TC50's weekend, her
arguments would have been reversed.

------
wumi
proof that sensationalist titles win out:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=153604>

~~~
rms
Yes, in the general case, but that quote is also by far the most interesting
part of the article

------
redorb
Techcrunch50 (proof that profit wins out) ...

it was TC20, (then moved to TC40) then added a demo (pay for play) pit, then
added sponsors.

Im sure Mcdonalds thinks Wendy's should die.

